# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Интервью заместителя генерального директора по коммерческим вопросам РУП «Белтелеком» Сергея Туромши

## ByFly

*К 2020 году GPON появится в каждой городской многоэтажке.*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

